# 28 Hours on a ferry :(



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Lol, this is the longest ferry crossing I have seen.









Think they meant 4Hours?

Karl


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> Lol, this is the longest ferry crossing I have seen.
> Karl


That'll be by the scenic route then ?

I hope they manage to program their onboard computers a little more accurately or you might finish up in Stavanger !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I hope they manage to program their onboard computers a little more accurately or you might finish up in Stavanger !


With no direct Norway crossings anymore, they could be onto a winner there 

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

I think I might book that particular crossing and, should it arrive early, claim a refund!

The longer ships are at sea the better in my opinion. Ships are meant to sail, not sit at the docks!

Russell


----------

